# Chronic UTI



## PennyBrown (Mar 15, 2015)

We have an 18 week old vizsla who is having UTI issues. I am wondering if anyone else has some experience in this issue. I was thinking of changing her food - someone suggested her food may have too much protein in it-any thoughts? She has been in 2 different antibiotics already with some improvement but not clear of bacteria yet. Since we are not seeing a lot of symptoms we are waiting a month and then rechecking her culture. She is on Into The Wild puppy formula now.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, PennyBrown, and welcome to the forums! Your pup seems so young to be having repeated UTIs. Keep doing the vet checks, as these things will not go away on their own. I can't imagine that it could be caused by food... but I am not a vet. 

The only advice I can think of is that you should be sure she is drinking plenty of water. Never take away her access to water. Encourage her to drink. Buy some low sodium chicken broth and spike her water with a little bit of it. Their noses are so fantastic, it doesn't take much to entice them to drink. She needs lots of water. It is the elixir of life! 


_p.s. Another good drinking incentive: spike your dog's water with a little of the water from a can of water pack tuna. You only need one or two teaspoons in a cup or so of water. The whole point is to encourage her to drink more water. _

_You could also moisten her dry kibble with a little warm water, just to get more water into her diet. Water adds no calories, but is essential for good health. _


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I would probably rule out other causes before switching food if she's digesting her food well. If she's been having loose stools on that food, that could be introducing the bacteria into her uretha, causing the repeated UTIs. Her anatomy could be prone to them or if you're at work during the day, she may be holding it in too long. 

I agree with mswhipple. Make sure she has plenty of fluids to help flush out the infection. You might consider adding a cranberry supplement and some probiotics to her daily diet.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would have the vet do a culture as soon as she is finishing the antibiotics. This way you will know if its cleared up, or not. You need to know if its a reoccurring UTI, or if she was not completely well, and that's why the symptoms returned.

Be sure and give her probiotics, anytime she has been on antibiotics.
Antibiotics get rid of both the good and bad bacteria.


----------



## VizslaGwenGirl (11 mo ago)

PennyBrown said:


> We have an 18 week old vizsla who is having UTI issues. I am wondering if anyone else has some experience in this issue. I was thinking of changing her food - someone suggested her food may have too much protein in it-any thoughts? She has been in 2 different antibiotics already with some improvement but not clear of bacteria yet. Since we are not seeing a lot of symptoms we are waiting a month and then rechecking her culture. She is on Into The Wild puppy formula now.


hi there! Any updates? My girl is 6 months old and has been on different antibiotics for 3 months ughhh!! Her one sibling is going through the same thing.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

VizslaGwenGirl said:


> hi there! Any updates? My girl is 6 months old and has been on different antibiotics for 3 months ughhh!! Her one sibling is going through the same thing.


Any chance your pup has a hooded/recessed vulva?


----------



## VizslaGwenGirl (11 mo ago)

texasred said:


> Any chance your pup has a hooded/recessed vulva?


that’s what I am wondering! The vet hasn’t mentioned it however, her sisters vet mentioned it to her owner since the sister is having the same issues!! I know that they say the 1st head cycle can help but I’m not sure what to do in the meantime. I read about wiping the area with an unscented wipe but I’m not sure how to wipe it so it does not cause more bacteria where it shouldn’t be.


----------

